# Phragmipedium wallisii



## ORG (May 18, 2009)

The *Phragmipdium wallisii * starts now the second time with the flowers. The first flowers were crippled but now the flowers are normal.
I cultivate the plant on the windowsill without any problems.






bud





















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## John M (May 18, 2009)

Looking good, Olaf! Please post photos when it's fully open. It looks like it's going to be very beautiful!


----------



## P-chan (May 18, 2009)

Beautiful!! Can't wait to see it all the way open!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2009)

Beautiful photos, Olaf. I'm impressed.


----------



## snow (May 18, 2009)

wonderfull closeups. it,s going to be a nice one.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 18, 2009)

Lovely progression photos! Can hardly wait to see them fully opened.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2009)

Great pics Olaf and great looking flowers (so far) too.


----------



## JeanLux (May 19, 2009)

I really like those pics of the opening large phrag flowers, esp. the last one!!!! Jean


----------



## Faan (May 19, 2009)

Stunning pictures


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2009)

very very nice!!!!


----------



## Gilda (May 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures !! I am still amazed how all the petals ,etc., are in the bud , and watching them unfurl ..awesome !!:clap:


----------



## ORG (May 19, 2009)

Here the next pictures. The flowers opened very fast





















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## CodPaph (May 19, 2009)

very very nice, i love flower


----------



## Greenpaph (May 19, 2009)

Captured beautifully!


----------



## ORG (May 20, 2009)

It is going on. The longest petal has now 28 cm.


























Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Jorch (May 20, 2009)

wow! I love the green/white contrast. Esp the red dots against the "inner wall" of the lip opening, it's so white, like ceremic!:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2009)

Jorch said:


> wow! I love the green/white contrast. Esp the red dots against the "inner wall" of the lip opening, it's so white, like ceremic!:clap:



I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Brabantia (May 21, 2009)

Whow! very nice wallisii. In which substrate is it cultivated? I ask you this question because I bought recently a wallisii X pearcei and I must repot it. What are the sizes of your plant or the pot size. 
I were afraid that a wallisii specie become too large this is for this reason that I bought an hybrid with pearcei.


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2009)

Brabantia said:


> Whow! very nice wallisii. In which substrate is it cultivated? I ask you this question because I bought recently a wallisii X pearcei and I must repot it. What are the sizes of your plant or the pot size.
> I were afraid that a wallisii specie become too large this is for this reason that I bought an hybrid with pearcei.



I have a multigrowth wallisii in a 4" aircone pot. Basic bark/perlite/charcoal mix with a good live moss overgrowth. I have multigrowth pearcei in 12" pots with either semi hydro or bark based media (both also overgrown with live moss). Phrags will accept a very wide range of media, but the difference is more based on the amount of water they like compared to other slippers. Pearcei like to have their "feet wet" all the time, while the long petaled species like a wet mix, but never in standing water, so many growers like SH growing for the water loving species, and more traditional mixes for the long petals.

A wallisii in spike can get almost as tall as the petal length. Often you see the pots raised up so the petals are below the bottom of the pot. So you should give a wallisii about 50 cm of verticle space, but pearcei may only need half that much verticle space.


----------



## nikv (May 21, 2009)

Wow! That is such a nice flower! I need to get a wallisii.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2009)

It can't be too big if you cultivate it on your windowsill. What size pot is it in and is the last photo the whole plant?


----------



## Brabantia (May 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> I have a multigrowth wallisii in a 4" aircone pot. Basic bark/perlite/charcoal mix with a good live moss overgrowth. I have multigrowth pearcei in 12" pots with either semi hydro or bark based media (both also overgrown with live moss). Phrags will accept a very wide range of media, but the difference is more based on the amount of water they like compared to other slippers. Pearcei like to have their "feet wet" all the time, while the long petaled species like a wet mix, but never in standing water, so many growers like SH growing for the water loving species, and more traditional mixes for the long petals.
> 
> A wallisii in spike can get almost as tall as the petal length. Often you see the pots raised up so the petals are below the bottom of the pot. So you should give a wallisii about 50 cm of verticle space, but pearcei may only need half that much verticle space.



Rick,thank you for your precise informations.


----------



## ORG (May 21, 2009)

Dear Rick,
thanks for your words about the culture of Phrag. wallisii. I agree with.

The pelas have now a length of 33 cm. Perhaps some pictures more.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (May 21, 2009)

Here the next pictures. The flowers are now near fully opened, I must wait only for the last bud. The petals grew in one day 5 cm and reached now 33 cm.

























































When there is interest then I will show the next pictures when the last bud is open.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2009)

Spectacular plant. I think it's the best wallisii I've ever seen.

You photographed it very well also, Olaf!


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2009)

:clap: :drool: one of my favorites! :drool: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2009)

It looks quite managable sized! I wish I could find some BS pearcei [small variety] and other small ones!


----------



## ORG (May 23, 2009)

Now the petals have 43 cm

Olaf


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 24, 2009)

Very nice flowers! An always spectacular specie!


----------



## ORG (May 24, 2009)

Now the petals have 46 cm and the third bud started the opening process.


























Here some pictures of the staminode.
















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (May 25, 2009)

Now the last bud is near opened











Then the petals fall down. They are only *15 cm* long, but they will grow in the next days.











The petals of the first flowers are now *48 cm* long.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2009)

How much longer will they grow???


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> How much longer will they grow???



Mine just cleared 55 cm, but last year they didn't clear 50 cm. I think the AOS award record may be about 60cm for this species.


GO PETALS GO GO GO!!!!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (May 26, 2009)

They look like hair extensions!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> Mine just cleared 55 cm, but last year they didn't clear 50 cm. I think the AOS award record may be about 60cm for this species.
> 
> 
> GO PETALS GO GO GO!!!!!!!


:clap:


----------



## Gilda (May 27, 2009)

:drool: I want one !!


----------



## L I Jane (May 27, 2009)

I'm drooling! Such beautiful pictures & the petal length is spectacular!!:drool:


----------



## ORG (May 28, 2009)

Now the last pictures.

The longest petals have now 52 cm. The petals of the last flower have 35 cm.




































I hope you enjoyed the pictures, so I enjoyed the developing of the flowers of my plant.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2009)

Do you think they are maxed out yet Olaf?

I thought mine were done at 55 cm, but we had cloudy rainy muggy days for the last few days, and they eeked out another 3 cm!!

The overall presentation of yours is much better than mine, not crowded and all facing the same way:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2009)

Super fine.....I wish I could grow this species


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2009)

Olaf - I was just wondering how long the flowers lasted on this plant, or if they are still open. Mine is opening now, and want to know how long I should expect to see the flowers. The first flower is up to 30 cm right now, with two more buds.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Olaf - I was just wondering how long the flowers lasted on this plant, or if they are still open. Mine is opening now, and want to know how long I should expect to see the flowers. The first flower is up to 30 cm right now, with two more buds.



They should be long gone. I know mine are. Phrag flowers in general are much shorter lived than paph flowers. A fully open and tailed wallisii might last 1-2 weeks after full petal development.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 9, 2009)

or more... my wallissi lasted 2-3 weeks (not the long petals, as my cats considered them as delicatess)


----------



## Heather (Aug 10, 2009)

REEEEAALY nice wallisii, Olaf. Makes me want one again. Badly!


----------

